

Stanford Grads Get Most Startup Cash, Harvard Counts on Facebook Effect - l33tbro
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/10/university-alumni-funding/

======
ari_elle
direct link:

[http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital/university-
en...](http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital/university-
entrepreneurship-report)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4716905>

